
Looking for Lurkers: A New Way to Do SETI - elorant
https://www.centauri-dreams.org/2019/09/04/looking-for-lurkers-a-new-way-to-do-seti/
======
rbanffy
> If we find nothing there, this gives us a profound result: no one has come
> to look at the life of Earth

Not quite. A probe can self destruct (like we did with Galileo and Cassini) or
never even enter solar orbit. If I send a dozen probes in a single package and
they disperse slowly from each other along the axis of travel, they'll pass
Earth at long intervals. Using the available energy to send a message instead
of slowing down and entering orbit would allow for a much stronger signal,
with a lot more information packed in it.

